# лет двадцати трех



## turkjey5

Does this mean 23 or about 23?
Заранее большое спасибо!!

Молодая женщина лет двадцати трех, с страшно бледным лицом, стояла на берегу моря и глядела в даль.


----------



## Sobakus

A unit of measurement/time etc standing in front of the number always means "about".


----------



## morzh

On a side note (now that the main question is answered): why is is "с страшно" and not "со страшно"?


----------



## Rosett

23 - слишком точная цифра для такого возраста.
Лучше сказать лет двадцати - двадцати пяти.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> 23 - слишком точная цифра для такого возраста.
> Лучше сказать лет двадцати - двадцати пяти.




You can write that suggestion to the author of the phrase, if Turkjey shares the source with you. I just fail to see the relevance, and how the asking party would benefit from your suggestion.
It is a preference, not a mistake.


----------



## Rosett

Если вы точно знаете, что молодой женщине 23 года, то сказать, что ей лет 23, нельзя.

Если вы не знаете, что ей 23, то тем более нельзя.


----------



## morzh

rosett said:


> Если вы точно знаете, что молодой женщине 23 года, то сказать, что ей лет 23, нельзя.
> 
> Если вы не знаете, что ей 23, то тем более нельзя.




У вас, мягко говоря, странные лингвистические понятия о том, что можно, и чего нельзя.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Rosett said:


> Если вы точно знаете, что молодой женщине 23 года, то сказать, что ей лет 23, нельзя.
> 
> Если вы не знаете, что ей 23, то тем более нельзя.



Ну такой вот Чехов безграмотный, что ж тут поделать...


----------



## morzh

carrot ironfoundersson said:


> Ну такой вот Чехов безграмотный, что ж тут поделать...



:d :d :d

Каак этто пуутет по-рууску .... сеесть в лууужу...


----------



## Natalisha

carrot ironfoundersson said:


> Ну такой вот Чехов безграмотный, что ж тут поделать...


И теперя вот мы фсе немного того... безграмотные. Видимо, много читали. :d


----------



## Rosett

Замечание связано с поставленным вопросом, а не с Чеховым.

Лет 23 означает, что ей 23 и что говорящий знает это. Просто выглядеть она может и на 20, и на 25 - для того, кто не знает.

Читаем дальше у Чехова в "Марье Ивановне"

Перед дамой стоял молодой человек лет двадцати шести, с бледным, несколько грустным лицом. - Ну, вот, вот... Так я и знал, - рассердится читатель. - Молодой человек и непременно двадцати шести лет! 

не сердитесь, Наталиша


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Замечание связано с поставленным вопросом, а не с Чеховым.
> 
> Лет 23 означает, что ей 23 и что говорящий знает это. Просто выглядеть она может и на 20, и на 25 - для того, кто не знает.



То есть вы считаете, что есть конкретный возраст, после которого нельзя использовать фразу "лет ..." (если это не какое-нибудь круглое число)? Скажем, "девочка/мальчик лет тринадцати" отторжение вызывают? А девушка/юноша лет 17-ти?


----------



## Rosett

carrot ironfoundersson said:


> То есть вы считаете, что есть конкретный возраст, после которого нельзя использовать фразу "лет ..." (если это не какое-нибудь круглое число)? Скажем, "девочка/мальчик лет тринадцати" отторжение вызывают? А девушка/юноша лет 17-ти?


Ни один из этих примеров отторжения не вызывает.
Значение "приблизительно-точно" определяется как самим числом, так и контекстом, из которого можно узнать о существе объекта и о предполагаемом знании субъекта о состоянии объекта. Будет зависеть и от эпохи, в которую писалось.

В ваших примерах, если речь идет о выпускниках средней школы наших дней, то это девушки и юноши 17 (или 16-17) лет, а не лет 17. Если речь идет о бар-мицве - то мальчики 13 лет.

Чем старше объект, тем, да - труднее использовать конструкцию "ему лет Х", если Х - не круглое, соответственно возрасту, без дополнительных сведений об объекте и ситуации, в которой он оказывается. Могут быть особые случаи - например, если кому-то приблизительно 21 (или 31) год.

Если вернуться к конкретному примеру задавшего вопрос, то число 23 не будет приблизительным.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

С бар-мицвой, конечно, деваться некуда, это да...  А если серьезно, то речь у нас тут идет об определении возраста навскидку.

Девушке (на вид) немного за 20/года 23/от 20 до 25 - любой из этих вариантов, на мой взгляд, вполне легитимен, и категории вроде "нельзя" и "тем более нельзя" здесь не слишком уместны.


----------



## Rosett

20 или 25 - вполне допустимое округление, так как точнее навскидку не скажешь.
Если 23 - то у говорящего есть основания для уточнения, хотя он может наверняка не знать.
Чехов же знает возраст своей героини, а поскольку возраст в годах - число целое, то сомневаться в точности цифр не приходится.
Потом, есть разница, как сказать: девушка на вид года 23 или девушка лет 23. Здесь доводится несколько разная информация.


----------



## Valvs

rosett said:


> Если вернуться к конкретному примеру задавшего вопрос, то число 23 не будет приблизительным.



Ещё как будет.  Лет двадцати трёх = _примерно_ двадцати трёх лет, и говорящий совсем не уверен в точности числа. Об этом говорит порядок слов.


----------



## Rosett

valvs said:


> Ещё как будет. Лет двадцати трёх = _примерно_ двадцати трёх лет, и говорящий совсем не уверен в точности числа. Об этом говорит порядок слов.


Как быть с примером из "Марьи Ивановны" того же Чехова, где на расстоянии трех предложений становится ясно, что речь идет о точном возрасте, хотя видимых предпосылок к тому нет (исключая замысел автора)?

*Марья Ивановна*



В роскошно убранной гостиной, на кушетке, обитой темно-фиолетовым бархатом, сидела молодая женщина лет двадцати трех. Звали ее Марьей Ивановной Однощекиной. 

- Какое шаблонное, стереотипное начало! - воскликнет читатель. - Вечно эти господа начинают роскошно убранными гостиными! Читать не хочется! 

Извиняюсь перед читателем и иду далее. Перед дамой стоял молодой человек лет двадцати шести, с бледным, несколько грустным лицом. 

- Ну, вот, вот... Так я и знал, - рассердится читатель. - Молодой человек и непременно двадцати шести лет! ...


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> - Ну, вот, вот... Так я и знал, - рассердится читатель. - Молодой человек и непременно двадцати шести лет! ...



Ну, видимо, теперь уже Чехов считает своих читателей безграмотными! :d


----------



## Rosett

carrot ironfoundersson said:


> Ну, видимо, теперь уже Чехов считает своих читателей безграмотными! :d


«Русский читатель, очевидно, еще полагает, что он сам по себе, а литература сама по себе. Что литератор пописывает, а он, читатель, почитывает. Только и всего. Попробуйте сказать ему, что между ним и литературной профессией существует известная солидарность, — он взглянет на вас удивленными глазами».Салтыков-Щедрин


----------



## Valvs

rosett said:


> Как быть с примером из "Марьи Ивановны" того же Чехова, где на расстоянии трех предложений становится ясно, что речь идет о точном возрасте, хотя видимых предпосылок к тому нет



Да вовсе ничего не становится ясно. "Лет двадцати шести" - речь автора. "Двадцати шести лет" - речь читателя.


----------



## morzh

rosett said:


> Как быть с примером из "Марьи Ивановны" того же Чехова, где на расстоянии трех предложений становится ясно, что речь идет о точном возрасте, хотя видимых предпосылок к тому нет (исключая замысел автора)?
> 
> *Марья Ивановна*
> 
> 
> 
> В роскошно убранной гостиной, на кушетке, обитой темно-фиолетовым бархатом, сидела молодая женщина лет двадцати трех. Звали ее Марьей Ивановной Однощекиной.
> 
> - Какое шаблонное, стереотипное начало! - воскликнет читатель. - Вечно эти господа начинают роскошно убранными гостиными! Читать не хочется!
> 
> Извиняюсь перед читателем и иду далее. Перед дамой стоял молодой человек лет двадцати шести, с бледным, несколько грустным лицом.
> 
> - Ну, вот, вот... Так я и знал, - рассердится читатель. - Молодой человек и непременно двадцати шести лет! ...




У меня такое ощущение, что Вы читаете в книжках что-то такое, чего все остальные там не видят, а автора понимаете с точностью до наоборот.

Я вообще аргументации не понял.

Пример:

- Ну, возьмем ...сколько там у нас в ведре шариков? - около 20-ти.
- Так, хорошо, 20 шариков в 10-ти ведрах будет 200.

По-вашему выходит, что уже первый собеседник говорил не об оценке возможного количества шариков, а о точном их числе, ибо второй в своих вычислениях использовал конкретное число, базирующееся на первоначальной примерной оценке. Т.е. первый собеседник должен был сказать "20-ть", а не "около 20-ти".
Тогда как это - речь двух разных людей, и один попросту оценивает число, а другой пользуется результатом оценки.

Чушь ведь! Причем громко кричащая чушь. Потому что ей больно. Потому что кто-то ее здесь давно и с удовольствием порет. Не будем говорить, кто.


----------



## Rosett

Valvs said:


> Да вовсе ничего не становится ясно. "Лет двадцати шести" - речь автора. "Двадцати шести лет" - речь читателя.


Так читатель понимает написанное литератором - в представлении самого писателя.


----------



## Valvs

rosett said:


> Так читатель понимает написанное литератором - в представлении самого писателя.



И как из этого следует, что писатель имел в виду точный возраст, а читатель его правильно понял?

Писатель: "...лет двадцати шести..." (вовсе не подразумевая, что это точный возраст).
Читатель (которому уже надоело, что во всех последних произведениях главному герою - двадцать шесть или около того; реакцию у него вызывает сама названная цифра - и неважно, точная она или нет): "...опять двадцать шесть...."


----------



## Rosett

valvs said:


> И как из этого следует, что писатель имел в виду точный возраст, а читатель его правильно понял?
> 
> Писатель: "...лет двадцати шести..." (вовсе не подразумевая, что это точный возраст).
> Читатель (которому уже надоело, что во всех последних произведениях главному герою - двадцать шесть или около того; реакцию у него вызывает сама названная цифра - и неважно, точная она или нет): "...опять двадцать шесть...."


Прочтите снова: ...*непременно* двадцати шести *лет*...,
а не ...лет двадцати шести.


----------



## Valvs

rosett said:


> Прочтите снова: ...*непременно* двадцати шести *лет*...,
> а не ...лет двадцати шести.



Прочтите снова: это слова ЧИТАТЕЛЯ. Это то, как, по мнению Чехова, ЧИТАТЕЛЬ реагирует на "двадцать шесть" в тексте. Мол, у Иванова был герой двадцати шести лет, у Петрова был герой двадцати шести лет, у Сидорова был герой лет двацати шести, и вот здесь снова.... Что же вы, господа писатели, других чисел не знаете?


----------



## Rosett

valvs said:


> Прочтите снова: это слова ЧИТАТЕЛЯ. Это то, как, по мнению Чехова, ЧИТАТЕЛЬ реагирует на "двадцать шесть" в тексте. Мол, у Иванова был герой двадцати шести лет, у Петрова был герой двадцати шести лет, у Сидорова был герой лет двацати шести, и вот здесь снова.... Что же вы, господа писатели, других чисел не знаете?


Нет тут Иванова-Петрова-Сидорова.
Есть сам Чехов. И есть "...двадцати шести лет" в ответ на "...лет двадцати шести" в авторском написании.
Потому что ни угадать, ни округлить этот возраст читатель не может.


----------



## Valvs

rosett said:


> Нет тут Иванова-Петрова-Сидорова.
> Есть сам Чехов. И есть "...двадцати шести лет" в ответ на "...лет двадцати шести" в авторском написании.
> Потому что ни угадать, ни округлить этот возраст читатель не может.



Ну как же нету. Ясно же из контекста, что этот воображаемый читатель читал уже много книг разных писателей, где определённые моменты повторяются : "*Вечно эти господа* начинают роскошно убранными гостиными! Читать не хочется!" 
В любом случае, в моей вселенной и в моём русском языке "лет двадцати трёх" означает "*примерно* 23 лет". Вы, наверное, живёте в параллельной вселенной, где русский язык другой. Тогда и спорить нам не о чем.


----------



## Natalisha

Valvs said:


> Ну как же нету. Ясно же из контекста, что этот воображаемый читатель читал уже много книг разных писателей, где определённые моменты повторяются : "*Вечно эти господа* начинают роскошно убранными гостиными! Читать не хочется!"
> В любом случае, в моей вселенной и в моём русском языке "лет двадцати трёх" означает "*примерно* 23 лет". Вы, наверное, живёте в параллельной вселенной, где русский язык другой. Тогда и спорить нам не о чем.


Я с Вами полностью согласна. Сам же спор считаю бессмысленным.


----------



## Rosett

valvs said:


> Ну как же нету. Ясно же из контекста, что этот воображаемый читатель читал уже много книг разных писателей, где определённые моменты повторяются : "*Вечно эти господа* начинают роскошно убранными гостиными! Читать не хочется!"
> В любом случае, в моей вселенной и в моём русском языке "лет двадцати трёх" означает "*примерно* 23 лет". Вы, наверное, живёте в параллельной вселенной, где русский язык другой. Тогда и спорить нам не о чем.


У нас общая вселенная.
Этот читатель придуман писателем Чеховым для воображаемого диалога. На эту тему высказывался и современник Чехова Салтыков-Щедрин - примерно в том же духе. Из диалога следует, в частности, что Чехов не сомневается, что читатель воспринимает возраст героя рассказа, как 26 лет. 

Потому что иначе бы устами "читателя" было бы сказано: ...непременно _лет двадцати шести._


----------



## MebelMan

Крут Чехов или нет, он тоже человек и тоже допускал ошибки.

Лет двадцати трёх, *по-моему* (at my opinion (slang)),никак нельзя сказать, ибо, как уже было написано выше, эта цифра слишком точна для такого возраста

лучше всего округлять, или заканчивать на пятерки (лет двадцати/двадцати пяти/тридцати/тридцати пяти и т.д.)

Sorry for the hard language, but стать лучше можно только играя с более сильным соперником.


----------



## Sobakus

mebelman said:


> Крут Чехов или нет, он тоже человек и тоже допускал ошибки.
> 
> Лет двадцати трёх, *по-моему* (at in my opinion (slang standard)),никак нельзя сказать, ибо, как уже было написано выше, эта цифра слишком точна для такого возраста
> 
> лучше всего округлять, или заканчивать на пятерки (лет двадцати/двадцати пяти/тридцати/тридцати пяти и т.д.)
> 
> sorry for the hard difficult language, but стать лучше можно только играя с более сильным соперником.


23 - это уж никак не "такой возраст".


----------



## Necroteeth

это ироничное произведение, господа уважаемые. и использование оборотов "лет 23", "лет 26" - всего-навсего ирония. автор знает точно, что такие числа не используются, когда обозначают приблизительный возраст. в произведении есть замечательная фраза - "Наш век тем и хорош, что никак не разберешь, кто прав,
кто виноват". вот под эту марку тема с возрастом и прошла. вы обсуждаете, правильно так говорить или нет, исходя из правил русского языка. но применительно к контексту данного произведения обсуждение не имеет смысла


----------

